# I would like to tip you. How can I do it?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I have those early twenties jerkoffs every weekend in my uberx. They know that app doesn't have that option. They tell me that other drivers are too scared to talk about tips for some reason. Then they pull this question on me just to see how I would hanle it.

I suspect it's a some fun toppic on someone's Facebook when they discuss how to tease the uberx driver.

I just say that I don't know how because I have a car and never use uber myself and it makes them even more "curious" about the subject.

1 star from me, bro!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Cash works fine!


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Cash works fine!


It will get you fired. Watch training videos. You suppose to say that tipping isn't necessary twice. If they still insist after that, you can take it


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

As long as you're not asking for tips, I don't think it would be an issue with Uber. If Uber would deactivate you for accepting a tip that a customer offered you, it sounds like something way beyond what a "partner" can dictate onto us, and would be wrong for them to tell us "independent contractors" to accept tips or not.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Tell them it's not necessary, because Uber is a cashless system. Those words exactly. If they insist after that, take dat money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber is a cashless system. And the drivers can keep it cashless by signing up for Square Register. Best App Ever! Bar None!


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber is a cashless system. And the drivers can keep it cashless by signing up for Square Register. Best App Ever! Bar None!


While amusing, still a violation of the rule. No.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

I cant imagine someone handing me cash and me telling them no. I say "oh, you didn't have to!" Then i follow it up with a quick "thanks".

Why do you think Uber doesn't make tipping an option in the app Farlance? It could be cashless, and just an option. Convenience wouldn't be compromised.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Django said:


> I cant imagine someone handing me cash and me telling them no. I say "oh, you didn't have to!" Then i follow it up with a quick "thanks".
> 
> Why do you think Uber doesn't make tipping an option in the app Farlance? It could be cashless, and just an option. Convenience wouldn't be compromised.


Not a question I'm equipped to answer!


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Tell them it's not necessary, because Uber is a cashless system. Those words exactly. If they insist after that, take dat money.


They don't want to tip, just want to **** with you. Those who want to tip, do that without asking. Last night a girl said that it was her second uber ride. She
had a $5 ride and asked if tip was included. I said it wasn't and she felt guilty for not tipping the previous driver. She thought it was included.

BTW, is tip included in that $5 ride? How should we answer? It's a yes or no question. They don't ask if it's necessary or not. They want to know if it is.

What I do know is that that 5 bucks will be chopped a $1 safety fee off and after that 20% off as well leaving $3 minus gas and parking ticket from time to time.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

ubearx said:


> They don't want to tip, just want to **** with you. Those who want to tip, do that without asking. Last night a girl said that it was her second uber ride. She
> had a $5 ride and asked if tip was included. I said it wasn't and she felt guilty for not tipping a previous driver. She thought it was included.
> 
> BTW, is tip included in that $5 ride? How should we answer? It's a yes or no question. They don't ask if it's necessary or not. They want to know if it is.
> ...


UbearX - The official Uber answer to the customer for that exact question is YES. 
The reality is no, we do not get a gratuity - it's just a company policy. It's not our job to make clients feel guilty, or change company policy - even if we don't like it...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> UbearX - ...or change company policy - even if we don't like it...


Oh really?
Sorry I didn't realize that Uber was an omnipotent and benevolent corporation with policies that had drivers' best interests ALWAYS in it's heart! I stand corrected and will tow the line from now on.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

If they ask, I say tipping is not required. I do not say it is included, because even Uber does not say that.

If they then give me a tip or just leave me money in the car obviously for a tip without asking me about it, I just say thank you. It may not be the perfect towing of the company line, but whatever. I'm not going to make a big deal arguing with the person about it at that point.

Also if it's not a normal tip amount, it might be good to clarify that they're not giving you money for the fare itself. Every once in awhile some don't realize the fare is charged through the app.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Oh really?
> Sorry I didn't realize that Uber was an omnipotent and benevolent corporation with policies that had drivers' best interests ALWAYS in it's heart! I stand corrected and will tow the line from now on.


I don't think anyone believes that. I just play by the rules, as close as possible - run with the punches (and there are plenty.) I need the gig, and won't risk myself for any ratings dings, or deactivation potential. The original question was whether he should say Yes or No to " is tip included in that $5 ride?" I say feel free to anyone that wants to change / disregard or ignore policy... It's your choice, of course - just not my style.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> I don't think anyone believes that. I just play by the rules, as close as possible - run with the punches (and there are plenty.) I need the gig, and won't risk myself for any ratings dings, or deactivation potential. The original question was whether he should say Yes or No to " is tip included in that $5 ride?" I say feel free to anyone that wants to change / disregard or ignore policy... It's your choice, of course - just not my style.


Actually tips are not included. They are just not required. So the answer is not that tips are included but rather tips are not required / no need to tip. There's a difference:

*Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/202290128-Do-I-have-to-tip-my-driver-

I do not believe uber will ever say tips are included. That would open them up to potential litigation from taking commission on tips.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

The question was "Yes or No" to the phrase provided. I give up. Next!


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Just for "shits and grins"








*EDIT: I WONDER IF A DRIVER HAD THIS IN THEIR CAR AND A UBER REP TOOK A "COMPLIANCE RIDE" WOULD IT BE GROUNDS FOR DEACTIVATION????*


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I do not believe uber will ever say tips are included. That would open them up to potential litigation from taking commission on tips.


The original verbiage was that tips were included. They changed their tune to "required" after drivers got angry.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Joanne said:


> The original verbiage was that tips were included. They changed their tune to "required" after drivers got angry.


And a lawsuit was filed about it.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Actually tips are not included. They are just not required. So the answer is not that tips are included but rather tips are not required / no need to tip. There's a difference:
> 
> *Do I Have To Tip My Driver?*
> Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services.
> ...


You mean like the class action suit they're already in? Lol


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> The question was "Yes or No" to the phrase provided. I give up. Next!


I tell them that tips are not included but also not required. If they want to know more, I give them a minimum fare situation where I drive 10 minutes to a ping and wait 5 minutes for the pax. 20 minutes total with drive time, with our excellent new $4 minimum fare, I pocket $2.50 before gas expenses, so $1 for my time and ask which portion of the dollar should be considered tip, especially since my pay rate is now $3/hr.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I tell them that tips are not included but also not required. If they want to know more, I give them a minimum fare situation where I drive 10 minutes to a long and wait 5 minutes for the pax. 20 minutes total with drive time, with our excellent new $4 minimum fare, I pocket $2.50 before gas expenses, so $1 for my time and ask which portion of the dollar should be considered tip, especially since my pay rate is now $3/hr.


Right. With the new fares, your tips may be your income. It's like restaurant employees who get a $3 per hour base and live off the tips.

In thinking about it now that fares barely cover costs, the people who down rate non tipping passengers may be on to something. If I start driving outside of surge times, I might do this as well. Previously it didn't make much sense because I still made something after expenses. But that's been cut now.

Then at least you might be able to communicate who the non tippers are - especially when you may lose money by spending a half an hour for $2.40 before your expenses. If you drive just six miles to get to them and the trip itself, you've made nothing based on a 40 cents per mile gas + wear and tear + other costs.

If passengers can down rate for surge, then it seems drivers should be able rate low for not making or losing money on a fare .


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Django said:


> I cant imagine someone handing me cash and me telling them no. I say "oh, you didn't have to!" Then i follow it up with a quick "thanks".
> 
> Why do you think Uber doesn't make tipping an option in the app Farlance? It could be cashless, and just an option. Convenience wouldn't be compromised.


Uber doesn'n have a tip option unlike lyft or sidecar because they want their 20% from every penny that goes through their hands.

But there will be a need for a tip option in the future and uber will add that option. Do you know why? Because uber commissions go up and rates go down. At some point we will make $2.75 per hour like waitresses do in some states. Tips will subsidize corporate fat cats


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Uber doesn'n have a tip option unlike lyft or sidecar because they want their 20% from every penny that goes through their hands.
> 
> But there will be a need for a tip option in the future and uber will add that option. Do you know why? Because uber commissions go up and rates go down. At some point we will make $2.75 per hour like waitresses do in some states. Tips will subsidize corporate fat cats


I disagree, I would not count on Uber having to add the tip option because drivers will be (or already are in some markets with the latest cuts in fares) making $2.75 an hour. Waiters that make $2.75 an hour salary must have tips in addition because they are employees and thus their salary+tips must be at least equal to minimum wage. Uber drivers are independent contractors, for them there is no minimum wage, they can even work at a loss.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

ubearx said:


> Uber doesn'n have a tip option unlike lyft or sidecar because they want their 20% from every penny that goes through their hands.
> 
> But there will be a need for a tip option in the future and uber will add that option. Do you know why? Because uber commissions go up and rates go down. At some point we will make $2.75 per hour like waitresses do in some states. Tips will subsidize corporate fat cats


I actually refused tips yesterday. .. On 3x surge, told the pax I'd feel bad about it, one of the fares was $48 on a 10 mile ride. If surge isn't that high, I take it though!


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Right. With the new fares, your tips may be your income. It's like restaurant employees who get a $3 per hour base and live off the tips.
> 
> In thinking about it now that fares barely cover costs, the people who down rate non tipping passengers may be on to something. If I start driving outside of surge times, I might do this as well. Previously it didn't make much sense because I still made something after expenses. But that's been cut now.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I refused 7 rides on non-surge times because they were too far away, with the new rates I didn't want to take the risk of losing money. I did over $400 in uber fares yesterday though, plus $200 on Lyft.


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I tell them that tips are not included but also not required. If they want to know more, I give them a minimum fare situation where I drive 10 minutes to a ping and wait 5 minutes for the pax. 20 minutes total with drive time, with our excellent new $4 minimum fare, I pocket $2.50 before gas expenses, so $1 for my time and ask which portion of the dollar should be considered tip, especially since my pay rate is now $3/hr.


You can use a new App I came across I few months back. You can pre register on their website and once they launch they will email you. Www.tap2tip.com


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I do not believe uber will ever say tips are included. That would open them up to potential litigation from taking commission on tips.


They used to, and it did... that's why they don't anymore.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> You can use a new App I came across I few months back. You can pre register on their website and once they launch they will email you. Www.tap2tip.com


This is basically cyber begging, not doing it!


----------



## YetiUber (Aug 5, 2014)

I was at the driver info session for Uber in my city (Brisbane, Au) and the Uber manager there said if the rider wants to tip then by all means, take it. No mention of refusing first etc.

I was surprised but then again, Australia doesn't have much of a tipping culture at all. That being said, I often tip the taxi driver (round up or down to the nearest $5 mark depending on the trip) and always give a little extra to the pizza delivery guy for example.

That's just me though and I consider my tipping habits as above the norm.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Right. With the new fares, your tips may be your income. It's like restaurant employees who get a $3 per hour base and live off the tips.
> 
> In thinking about it now that fares barely cover costs, the people who down rate non tipping passengers may be on to something. If I start driving outside of surge times, I might do this as well. Previously it didn't make much sense because I still made something after expenses. But that's been cut now.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, the ratings system might actually work against Uber. Consider this scenario: Uber drivers of their own accord (again, I am against concerted unionization, or anything of that sort) rate riders a 1 on minimum fares without tips because they are basically losing money on each of those transactions. The riders now have poor ratings and aren't getting any more rides due to their ratings, (these are the riders that Uber makes their $$$ on, high volume and high % take, regulars). Those that tip get high ratings. So, regular non-tipping riders don't get rides and complain to Uber, tell them that there is no reason for their ratings to be so low, etc. Uber does their homework and sees that all of their fares that they are rated poorly on are minimum fare rides. There are a lot of actions that Uber can take. Driver friendly ones would be things like decreasing the ping radius, or making the fare a minimum $10 if the ETA is greater than 5 minutes, or just raising the minimums across the board. They could also scrap the 2-way rating system in favor of driver ratings only, and that would really be telling of their motives, wouldn't it? But the thing is, this takes individual action. Uber didn't get popular because passengers collaborated and decided to use Uber, it got popular because on the individual level, it makes sense for passengers to use Uber. The same has to be true for their drivers, it has to make sense for us to take passengers on an individual basis in order for their system to work. They are really testing the limits with the $4 minimums.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> Interestingly, the ratings system might actually work against Uber. Consider this scenario: Uber drivers of their own accord (again, I am against concerted unionization, or anything of that sort) rate riders a 1 on minimum fares without tips because they are basically losing money on each of those transactions. The riders now have poor ratings and aren't getting any more rides due to their ratings, (these are the riders that Uber makes their $$$ on, high volume and high % take, regulars). Those that tip get high ratings. So, regular non-tipping riders don't get rides and complain to Uber, tell them that there is no reason for their ratings to be so low, etc. Uber does their homework and sees that all of their fares that they are rated poorly on are minimum fare rides. There are a lot of actions that Uber can take. Driver friendly ones would be things like decreasing the ping radius, or making the fare a minimum $10 if the ETA is greater than 5 minutes, or just raising the minimums across the board. They could also scrap the 2-way rating system in favor of driver ratings only, and that would really be telling of their motives, wouldn't it? But the thing is, this takes individual action. Uber didn't get popular because passengers collaborated and decided to use Uber, it got popular because on the individual level, it makes sense for passengers to use Uber. The same has to be true for their drivers, it has to make sense for us to take passengers on an individual basis in order for their system to work. They are really testing the limits with the $4 minimums.


I think that all Uber would see would be a decrease in income since the low rated riders are not being picked up, and respond by lowering their fares even more to increase business. Remember that riders don't see their ratings, so it would not occur to them to complain to Uber about it.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I think that all Uber would see would be a decrease in income since the low rated riders are not being picked up, and respond by lowering their fares even more to increase business. Remember that riders don't see their ratings, so it would not occur to them to complain to Uber about it.


I believe that even Uber isn't dumb enough to believe that lowering fares again after a loss in income immediately following a rate drop would cause an increase. It is a typical supply/demand curve. They are trying to maximize their income (note I didn't say profit as they have no direct expenses), they do not own any vehicles nor do they employ and drivers, so they have no tangible assets generating income for them, they merely facilitate transactions.  If the people on both sides of a transaction do not see a benefit for the transaction, the transactions go away. Right now, they are trying to increase the number of transactions by reducing rates, but they are coming dangerously close to eliminating their supply of drivers with the pricing that they have adopted. The only remedies for this are to either make it worth the effort for the drivers through passenger tips, or setting rates to a place where the drivers benefit as well by system design. Surge pricing is a great example of this. In order to meet passenger demand, prices are raised to get driver supply into the marketplace. Uber is merely a broker, trying to maximize the number of transactions and the profit per transaction, which is why when they lower rates, they still keep the $1 "safety fee" in tact, this maximizes their profit per transaction (they take 40% on minimum fares).


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> Interestingly, the ratings system might actually work against Uber. Consider this scenario: Uber drivers of their own accord (again, I am against concerted unionization, or anything of that sort) rate riders a 1 on minimum fares without tips because they are basically losing money on each of those transactions. The riders now have poor ratings and aren't getting any more rides due to their ratings, (these are the riders that Uber makes their $$$ on, high volume and high % take, regulars). Those that tip get high ratings. So, regular non-tipping riders don't get rides and complain to Uber, tell them that there is no reason for their ratings to be so low, etc. Uber does their homework and sees that all of their fares that they are rated poorly on are minimum fare rides. There are a lot of actions that Uber can take. Driver friendly ones would be things like decreasing the ping radius, or making the fare a minimum $10 if the ETA is greater than 5 minutes, or just raising the minimums across the board. They could also scrap the 2-way rating system in favor of driver ratings only, and that would really be telling of their motives, wouldn't it? But the thing is, this takes individual action. Uber didn't get popular because passengers collaborated and decided to use Uber, it got popular because on the individual level, it makes sense for passengers to use Uber. The same has to be true for their drivers, it has to make sense for us to take passengers on an individual basis in order for their system to work. They are really testing the limits with the $4 minimums.


Also you probably know some of the areas and times that are predominantly these $4 rides ($2.40). For example, people who just need a ride a couple miles into downtown for work during weekday mornings. As a driver, I might avoid these. You will pretty much have to double back to get another ride in those cases.

I think you're right though. Let the market decide. Drivers can just use common sense and not take rides where they will only make $5 an hour, or nothing, or lose money. It doesn't matter how busy you are if you are netting 0 after expenses. So why do those rides?

With the new uber rates you basically need either tips, very limited dead miles, or surge rates to make any money after expenses. The fares could work if you had back to back rides with only 1-3 dead miles in between. Is it an uber regular fare that's 10+ minutes away? Skip it. If you take it, and they are a minimum fare and don't tip, take away some stars.

Here's what I think I might use now for regular fare uber, non tipping, passenger ratings (minus for any other problems as well):

If the time to get to them including wait at the pickup is longer than or about the same as the ride time, 3 stars. (e.g. 10 minutes to get there + 3 minutes at the door, for a 5 minute ride). Why? You probably made nothing on this ride, or lost money. If you think you will also have to double back to where you were before the ping to get another ride, 2 stars.

If the time to get to them + wait is less than than the ride time, 4 stars. (e.g. 5 minutes to get there + 2 minutes at the door, for a 20 minute ride). Why? At least you probably broke even or made a few dollars in this case, so give an extra star over the above cases. If you think you will also have to double back to where you were before the ping to get another ride, 3 stars.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Also you probably know some of the areas and times that are predominantly these $4 rides ($2.40). For example, people who just need a ride a couple miles into downtown for work during weekday mornings. As a driver, I might avoid these. You will pretty much have to double back to get another ride in those cases.
> 
> I think you're right though. Let the market decide. Drivers can just use common sense and not take rides where they will only make $5 an hour, or nothing, or lose money. It doesn't matter how busy you are if you are netting 0 after expenses. So why do those rides?
> 
> ...


I can see $4 minimums in places like NYC or LA, where there are people on literally every corner and you do not have to travel far between rides, but in Nashville, we get pings 10 minutes+ away. I for one, just won't be taking any pings 5 minutes away during non-surge times, unless they are from the airport or possibly Opryland. And I will also be rating low on minimum fares with no tip, especially if they drink a water, eat my candy, take my gum, or get a phone charge (those are 1 stars).


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

picked up a well to do couple in Beverly Hills at their house. Dressed to the nines. Took them to The Ivy. They gave no tip. I deducted accordingly. 
-1 for no tip, 
-1 living in BH and no tip, 
-1 for dressing in Armani and no tip, 
-1 for eating at the Ivy and no tip.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I gave 2 rides I n B.H. yesterday, one with 2 stops and 3 pax, one with 4 pax.

Both rides under $6.00

No tip.

Offline and out of B.H.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Just for "shits and grins"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture should be on the windshield instead of a useless trade dress


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I gave 2 rides I n B.H. yesterday, one with 2 stops and 3 pax, one with 4 pax.
> 
> Both rides under $6.00
> 
> ...


I am avoiding B.H. as much as I can. I have noticed that I get cancels more often than not close to the 5 minute mark, when I arrive at a business in B.H. They are probably waiting for their nails to dry and don't care that someone wasted gas to get there and wait with the engine running.

The further up the hills the shorter the ride, the ruder the pax and no tips EVER


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> Just for "shits and grins"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deactivation for transparent solicitation of tips. Not so much a worry from a compliance ride, but from a pax taking a photo and sending it to UBER


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Django said:


> I cant imagine someone handing me cash and me telling them no. I say "oh, you didn't have to!" Then i follow it up with a quick "thanks".
> 
> Why do you think Uber doesn't make tipping an option in the app Farlance? It could be cashless, and just an option. Convenience wouldn't be compromised.





Farlance said:


> Not a question I'm equipped to answer!


I'll take stab at it:

By law 100% of the TIP would have to go to the driver. So enabling Tipping through the App, or even being neutral on Cash Tips, would only benefit Uber Partners and add nothing to Uber's bottom line.

Of course, I could be way off with my guess!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Farlance said:


> While amusing, still a violation of the rule. No.


Frankly, screw the rule. Uber cut the rates and drivers need to make up that shortfall somewhere. The tip is no longer included in the $4 fare, sorry.

I accept cash, credit, gold and precious gems. Deactivate me.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

"Oh, don't worry, tipping is not required. UBER is a cashless system, and they don't encourage tipping. You see, that's why there's no tip option on the app. It's OK. Besides I make up for the non-tippers because some customers are generous."

This is not approved verbiage.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Or, "Gosh Thanks, but no. I know UBER is sorta vague about tipping, but it's OK. You see UBER could get into more legal troubles if they said that tipping was included. I guess that's because they take commission from the entire amount. So really, if tips were included, then heck, they would be actually taking tip money from the drivers. And see, that's a problem-ya know, legally. That's why their lawyers told their marketing people to use the phrase, not required, instead. Confusing, I know. Don't you fret about it dearie.

Not approved verbiage.


----------

